# Arkansas needs pitbulls!



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Im from arkansas, and we don't have any ADBA clubs or shows. We need something here. Are there any other "Arkansans" around that want to do something? I went to the ADBA website, but I can't start an ADBA club alone, nor am I positive that I have what it takes to take on a task like that. 

But, if there was a group of us from the same general area we might be able to get something accomplished. 

Any ideas or opinions?

I know UKC does events for coonhounds down here. I used to show a redbone. But all my pups are ADBA.


----------



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

There is suppose to be a show in ft smith in may.. Im pretty sure thats what ive seen on the adba website..


----------



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

My fault.. Its an abkc show.. Sorry..


----------

